# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Ausrstung fr Anfnger

## Dan

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir in den nchsten Tagen, Wochen eine komplette Windsurfausrstung zuzulegen.
Soweit so gut.
Was mich interessiert, ist es eigentlich wirklich sinnvoll sich ein 140l + Brett zu holen, wenn man wirklich mehrmals in der Woche vorhat auf dem Wasser zu sein ?
Was ich sagen will, ist es eventuell nicht sinnvoller einen etwas frustrierenderen Start in kauf zu nehmen aber dafr lnger was von seinem Equip zu haben. Schliesslich will ich in 2 oder 3 monate mir nicht ein neues Brett holen.
Oder stell ich mir den lerneffekt eventuell zu einfach vor ?
Wenn es natrlich absolut keinen Sinn macht, hol ich mir auch einen "Dampfer" fr den Anfang.

Danke im vorraus fr die Antworten

Dan

----------


## Der Freerider

Hallo,
um die da drauf ne kompetente Antwort zu geben ist es wichtig zu wissen:

-wo du surfst (Revier, wie viel Wind, wie viel Welle)
-was du schon kannst
-wie viel du wiegst

Grundstzlich ist es sinnvoll erst einmal auf nem groen Brett zu lernen, dann siehst du nach gewisser Zeit auch wo du hin willst:

-Freeride/Race (Also entspannt cruisen, gerne mal nen bisschen schneller, oder voll auf Speed getrimmt)
-Freestyle (Nur rumspringen und kreiseln^^, ab und zu vllt mal nen schlag fahren)
-Wave (Nen paar Wellen an der See schlitzen)

Wenn du aber wie gesagt mehrmals die Woche ans Wasser kommst, siehts ja schonmal ganz gut aus..

Mfg,
Mathias

----------


## Dan

Tja, ich denke mal ich beginne bei Null, mein Surfkurs ist 2 oder 3 Jahre her.
War seitdem auch nicht mehr surfen.
Spots sind fehmarn und Pelzerhaken, also Ostsee.
Gewicht sind so 68kg.
Erstmal geradeausfahren. Spter schon bischen rumtricksen.

gruss dan

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Dan,

du wirst wahrscheinlich Ratschlge von 100 bis 145 Litern bekommen. Und alle haben irgendwie recht. Schau dir die Argumente an und berlege, was fr dich zutrifft. Meine persnliche Meinung:

Du bist noch nicht sehr weit, wirst also am Anfang viel dmpeln und erst dann das Gleiten lernen. An der Ostsee kannst du von wenig Wind und fast keiner Welle bis viel von beidem alles haben. Fr den Anfang wirst du dir leichter tun, wenn die Verhltnisse nicht zu grob sind.

Zu deinem Krpergewicht rechne das Rigg (ca. 10 kg), das Board (ca. 8 kg) und Neo, Schuhe, Trapez etc. (ca. 4 kg) dazu. Dann kommst du auf 90 kg (ich wei nicht, ob du noch jung bist und an Gewicht noch zulegen wirst ...). Damit du auf einem Board stabil stehen und manvrieren kannst, brauchst du einen Restauftrieb von etwa 40 Litern. Das bedeutet: fr den Anfang wre ein Board von 130 Litern gut.

Ein solches Board kannst du auch spter noch nutzen, um bei weniger Wind (je nach Ostseespot so bis 5 Bft.) zu fahren. Das sind auch keine "Dampfer" fr Anfnger mehr (die fangen bei 165 Litern oder so an), sondern normale Freerideboards. Da gibt es schne Board, die fr Anfnger und auch fr Knner gut funktionieren (besonders empfehlen kann ich das JP X-Cite Ride 130, das hat auch die fr Anfnger wichtige innere Schlaufenposition).
Ein deutlich kleineres Board kannst du dir dann spter zustzlich holen, wenn du auch genauer weit, was du am liebsten machst. Und einen 130 Liter Freerider kannst du auch wieder ganz gut verkaufen, wenn du ihn wirklich nicht zustzlich behalten willst.

Mit demselben Board in 140-145 Litern wrst du stabilittsmig noch mehr auf der sicheren Seite, aber so wie du deine Mglichkeiten und deinen Lernwillden beschreibst, drfte das nicht ntig sein. Unter 120 Litern wrde ich dir aber auf keinen Fall raten.

Zu den Segeln: wenn du oft surfen gehen willst, wirst du nicht mit einem Segel auskommen. Da macht es Sinn, schon jetzt ber die Abstufung der Palette nachzudenken. Je nachdem, was du spter machst, kommen Segel von 4,0 bis 8,5 qm in Frage. Diese Range knntest du mit 5 Segeln abdecken (4,0-4,8-5,8-7,0-8,5). Weniger Abstand wre natrlich noch schner, ist aber eine Frage von Geldbeutel und Platz (Transport und Aufbewahrung). Kann auch sein, dass du nie das 8,5 oder das 4,0 brauchen wirst, je nachdem, welche Vorlieben du entwickelst. Dann streichst du die einfach. Aber anfangen knntest du mit dem 5,8er. Dann das 7,0 dazu, um bei weniger Wind gleiten zu knnen und langsam mehr Power kontrollieren zu lernen. Spter dann vielleicht 4,8, um auch bei viel Wind rausgehen zu knnen - das knnte dann auch der Zeitpunkt fr ein kleineres Board sein. Usw ...
Jedenfalls wrde ich keine Anfngersegel nehmen, sondern camberlose Freeridesegel, die ein gutes Handling haben. Damit kannst du lange Freude haben. Der Mehrpreis lohnt sich.

Ansonsten: die modernen Freerider haben oft ne recht groe Finne (bei 130 Litern so 44-46 cm), da knnte zustzlich ne etwas kleinere (38-40 cm) sinnvoll sein fr das 5,8er Segel. An der Ostsee natrlich ein Neo und Surfschuhe. Boardbag ist gut, weil viele Bretter recht empfindlich sind. Der Gabelbaum sollte axial beweglich sein (d.h. du kannst das schmale Ende etwas auf und ab bewegen, wenn der Gabelbaum am Mast fixiert ist - das schont beide).

Das war so das, was mir auf die Schnelle einfllt. Halt, noch ein guter Link fr weitere Infos ber Boards und Segel: http://www.windsurfing-test.de/

HL - Wolfman

----------


## Dan

Super, ich danke fr die ausfhrlichen Antworten.
Ich werde mich somit im Bereich 130l umschauen.
Mal schauen, ob ich was gnstiges zusammenstellen kann, bin Student ( werd aber nicht mehr wachsen und hoffentlich kein Gewicht zulegen in nchster Zeit ).

Gruss Dan

----------


## soulsurfer42

Moinsen!

Hab das hier gerade gelesen und rate doch ein bisschen von einem derart kleinen Board ab. Ich hab als Surflehrer (VDWS) gearbeitet und dabei festgestellt, dass der Anfang durch zu kleines Zeug schnell zu groen Frustrationen fhrt. Meine Schwester hat sich gerade entschieden, Surfen zu lernen. Das hab ich zum Anlass genommen, fr kleines Geld - 100,00 € - einen 80er-Jahre-Tanker zu kaufen. Die gibt es im Zweifel auch noch billiger. Die einschlgigen Bretter heien Fanatic Viper (oder Bat), F2 Comet oder F2 Strato - und natrlich auch von anderen Marken.

Die machen tatschlich nach einer gewissen Zeit keinen Spa mehr, aber sie kosten fast nichts und knnen nach den ersten Erfolgen problemlos wieder verkauft werden. Das "briggebliebene" Geld sollte dann lieber in einen vernnftigen Neo und ein anstndiges Rigg investiert werden. Denn Klte ist ein absoluter Freudentter und ein Gabelbaum, bei dem nicht dauernd der Tampen durch die ausgelutschte Klemme rutscht und der beim permanenten Segelaufholen nicht verrutscht erspart Frustrationen.

Das grte Problem am Anfang ist die Segelkontrolle und dabei vor allem die Orientierung zum Wind. Ein zu kleines Board (und 130l drfte zu klein sein) beansprucht zustzliche Aufmerksamkeit fr die Balance und verlangsamt das Lernen extrem. Der Knackpunkt bei der Entwicklung liegt in der Erfahrung, dass der Segeldruck einen Bezugspunkt darstellt, gegen den ich mich lehnen und auf den ich mich verlassen kann. Es dauert allerdings eine ganze Weile, bis sich dieses Gefhl einstellt. Erst danach verliert auch die Tendenz des Boards zum "kippeln" seinen Schrecken, weil man nicht lnger das Gefhl hat, ber das Brett gezogen zu werden. Statt dessen stabilisiert man seine Position durch Gegenlehnen gegen den Segeldruck.

Deshalb rate ich Dir, einen billigen Tanker fr den Anfang zu kaufen. Noch ein Tipp: nimm bei den ersten zehn Sessions die Latten aus dem Segel. Am Anfang fehlt, wie beschrieben, dass Gefhl fr die Position im Verhltnis zum Wind. Ohne Latten kann das Segel flattern und zeigt Dir so, ob Du den richtigen Anstellwinkel gefunden hast. In Verdrngerfahrt ist das Segel optimal dichtgeholt, wenn das Segel gerade nicht mehr flattert.

Ansonsten: willkommen im Verein und viel Spa!

Christian

----------


## Dan

O man, diese Antwort hat mir gerade noch gefehlt ;-) und bringt mich natrlich wieder zum zweifeln.
Es gibt in der Tat kaum was, dass dagegenspricht. Die Preise dmpeln um die 100 Euro.
Es sind nicht die hbschesten Bretter, sie errinnern mich eher an die 70iger jahre skianzge in lila und rosa, aber das ist erstmal zweitrangig.

Auch hier danke fr den guten Rat.

Dan

----------


## Wolfman

Der Rat von Christian hat etwas fr sich. Insbesondere wenn du ein solches altes Board erst mal ausprobieren kannst, bevor du es kaufst. Und wenn du es vor Ort kaufen und wieder verkaufen kannst (sonst sind die Versandkosten nmlich sehr hoch). Ob fr dich dies oder ein modernes Board von 130 bis 145 Litern das richtige ist, hngt letztlich davon ab, wie schnell du lernst. Mit Surfmglichkeit mehrmals die Woche hast du beste uere Voraussetzungen. Den Rest kannst du selbst am besten beurteilen (wie waren denn z.B. deine Fortschritte damals bei deinem Surfkurs?).

Zur Stabilitt mchte ich aber doch eines ergnzen: die von Christian genannten "Tanker" haben zwar ein Volumen von 150 Litern aufwrts (wenn du nicht die kleinsten Ausfhrungen nimmst - da mtest du etwas aufpassen). Dieses Volumen ist aber vor allem auf viel Lnge verteilt. Das gibt viel Stabilitt nach vorne und hinten - d.h. du wirst ein solches Board nie mit der Nase oder dem Heck unter Wasser drcken, so lange du die Fe halbwegs im richtigen Bereich vor und hinter dem Mast hast. Sie sind aber im Vergleich zu den modernen Boards recht schmal (die, die ich kenne, bleiben alle unter 70 cm Breite). Die seitliche Stabilitt der alten Boards ist deshalb selbst mit stabilisierendem Schwert nicht grer als bei einem modernen Board von 140-145 Litern (Breite so 74-78 cm). Und die seitliche Stabilitt halte ich fr wichtiger!

Dazu mein Praxisbeispiel: Wir haben ein altes F2 Slalom Comet 315 mit 149 Litern und ein neues JP X-Cite Ride 130. Mich selbst kann ich vom Lernen her nicht als Vergleich nehmen, weil ich das Surfen Ende der 70er auf Riesenbrettern gelernt hab. Aber meine Frau ist immer noch in der Lernphase, und meine Kinder sowieso. Meine Frau (185/82kg) bevorzugt das F2, weil ihr das JP etwas zu klein ist - da drckt sie manchmal den Bug unter Wasser. Sie hat aber mit dem F2 insbesondere bei etwas Wellen immer Probleme mit der seitlichen Stabilitt, solange sie das Segel aufholt und beim Lossurfen ist (surft sie dann, ist das Problem nicht mehr so gro, weil - wie Christian schreibt - der Gegendruck des Segels stabilisiert) - und fllt deshalb fter wieder rein.
Meine Tochter bevorzugt das JP , weil die Lngsstabilitt fr ihr geringeres Gewicht ausreicht und das Board in der Breite sogar stabiler ist (72 zu 64 cm Breite). Ein auasprobiertes 115-Liter-Board mit 63.5 cm Breite mochte sie aber nicht so.

Ich denke deshalb, fr den Anfang fr dich optimal wre ein modernes Board mit 140-145 Litern. 130 Liter oder so kannst du nehmen, wenn du dir schnelle Fortschritte und eine gewisse "Frustrationstoleranz" zutraust. Beide Boards kannst du spter (wann immer das sein wird) als Leichtwindboards weiter verwenden, das 130er etwas besser als das 145er.
Nimmst du jetzt ein gnstiges altes Board von 160-180 Litern, wirst du irgendwann auch vor der Frage stehen, auf was du dann umsteigen willst. Der Schritt auf ein 100-110-Liter-Board ist dann sehr gro - viele gehen dann auf 120-130 Liter. Ich persnlich fand schon den Schritt von meinem 149-Liter-Board zu 115 Litern zu gro und hab mich deshalb fr die 130 Liter entschieden (und fahre damit sehr gut).

Ja, die einzig richtige Lsung gibt es nicht (es knnen durchaus auch beide Mglichkeiten funktionieren ...). Probieren wre immer das beste, wenn es denn mglich ist. Ansonsten versuche dich realistisch einzuschtzen und entscheide dann.

HL - Wolfman

----------


## Wolfman

Da fllt mir noch was ein: wenn du dich fr einen "alten Tanker" entscheiden solltest und auch mal nach Sddeutschland kommst: ich hab noch mein erstes Brett bei meinem Vater liegen, ein echter Tanker, der auch noch breiter ist (sehr stabil in alle Richtungen und trotzdem schnell - Klepper S2). Samt smtlichem Zubehr (Rigg, Schwert, Finne usw.). Das Rigg erfllt auch die Anfngervoraussetzungen von Christian, weil es noch keine durchgehenden Latten hat. Den wrde ich verschenken ...

HL - Wolfman

----------


## peterkesten

ich wage, *ALLERSTRKSTENS* zu bezweifeln, dass man auf einem alten Tanker a la Comet & Co schneller lernt (und sich anfangs besser/sicherer) fhlt als auf einem modernen Freerider um die 130-140 l. Die beeits erwhnte Kippstabilitt um die Lngsachse ist - gerade bei den ersten Versuchen - um ein vielfaches (!) wichtiger als die "Unsinkbarkeit" von Bug oder Heck. Um beim beschrieben Gewicht auf einem 140 l Board eines der beiden Enden unter Wasser zu bringen, muss man sich auf dem Board schon arg "verlaufen". Um den Comet um die Lngsachse kippeln zu lassen, braucht es NIX.
Gleiches bei den Segeln: Ein uralter Lappen ohne halbweg fixen Druckpunkt macht gerade einem Anfnger das Surferleben zur Hlle. Einfallende Boe-chen sind bereits schwerstens zu handhaben. Und bei einem modernen Segel die Latten rauszunehmen, halte ich - bei allem Resepekt - fr eine uerst fragliche Idee... Abgesehen davon, dass der olle Kram sauschwer (und dementsprechend schwer zu balancieren/leicht zu stellen) ist und das Segel auch ziemlich mhsam aus dem Wasser zu kriegen ist (einer der hufigsen Vorgnge in der ersten Zeit)

Meine Meinung zusammengefasst: Die beschriebene Tanker-Kombi hat in meinen Augen nur einen Vorteil: Sie ist billig und man hat nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt, wenn man nach kurzer Zeit frustriert wieder aufgibt, weil sich die Erfolge - wenn berhaupt - nur mhsam einstellen (und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafr ist bei diesem Material eben als eher hoch anzusehen).

----------


## Amerigo

Mit falschem Material holt man sich nur eines: Frust. Und warum soll man sich heutzutage in der Zeit der modernen 140-150L Freerider mit 'nem alten Kippelbrett qulen? Bringt rein gar nichts, in der selben Zeit ist man auf modernem Material schon am hin- und herfahren.

Finger weg von Comet und Co.

Gruss

David

----------


## Dan

So, ich hab mich entschieden. Es ist Mistral Brett geworden, 144l. Es ist mit 74cm recht breit und somit kippstabil. Bekomms fast unbenutzt von einem guten Freund incl. 3 Segel ( komplette Ausrstung knapp 2 Jahre alt).
Hab mich auch nochmal bei einigen Freunden umgehrt und kippstabilitt zur seite sei wichtiger, ist die einheitliche meinung. Vom Tanker haben sie mir auch abgeraten. Ausser dem Preis gibts keine Vorteile. Gross und schwer, komplizierter transport etc. 

Danke fr die Diskussion

Gruss Dan

----------


## Amerigo

> So, ich hab mich entschieden. Es ist Mistral Brett geworden, 144l. Es ist mit 74cm recht breit und somit kippstabil.



Klingt nach Mistral Explosion. Gratuliere, ein beinahe ideales Board fr erste Gleiterlebnisse und sicheren Lernerfolg.

Gruss

David

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Dan,

gute Wahl, denke ich.

HL - Wolfman

----------


## soulsurfer42

Dann wnsche ich viel Spa und schnelle Erfolge! Schn, dass Dir die Sache so viel Wert ist, dass Du ein paar Euro mehr investiert hast. Mit den Worten meines damaligen Ausbilders: "Der Lehrer (hier wohl besser: der Ratschlaggeber) kann nicht so schlecht sein, dass die Leute nicht trotzdem surfen lernen." Nach dieser Maxime kannst Du gar keine falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben ;-). Die ersten Versuche werden etwas wackelig, aber meine Mdels haben auf ihren Steinzeit-Tankern am Wochenende nach insgesamt 7 Tagen auf dem Wasser den ersten Beachstart geschafft. In naher Zukunft werden wir daher ber neue Boards nachdenken mssen - und das wirst Du Dir ersparen knnen, weil Du gleich vernnftige Klamotten gekauft hast. Wie gesagt, so oder so: alles richtig gemacht.

Die Latten solltest Du allerdings in der Tat fr die ersten Versuche herausnehmen. Druckpunktwanderung setzt frhestens bei oberen drei Windstrken ein und bei so starkem Wind solltest Du in diesem Stadium lieber Hallenhalma spielen. Keine Sorge, diese Phase dauert etwa vier bis fnf Tage, dann kannst Du Deine Position zum Wind einschtzen und die Latten knnen wieder rein.

Viel Spa!

Christian

----------


## Der Freerider

> Die Latten solltest Du allerdings in der Tat fr die ersten Versuche herausnehmen. Druckpunktwanderung setzt frhestens bei oberen drei Windstrken ein und bei so starkem Wind solltest Du in diesem Stadium lieber Hallenhalma spielen. Keine Sorge, diese Phase dauert etwa vier bis fnf Tage, dann kannst Du Deine Position zum Wind einschtzen und die Latten knnen wieder rein.



Redest du etwa gerade von einem durchgelatteten Segel??
Also ein halbwegs modernes??

Wenn ja ist das vlliger Quatsch.

Mit den Latten steht das Segel erst richtig gut, da sich das Profil erst richtig ausstellen kann.
Werden die Latten rausgenommen, hat das Segel, wenn man es noch so nennen kann, hchstens noch hnlichkeit mit ner Lage Frischhaltefolie  :Big Smile: 
mal abgesehen davon, dass der Wind dann unkontrolliert ins Segel greift, und es dadurch unkontrollierbar wird, finde ich, dass Latten nicht zum rausnehmen und wieder reinschieben gemacht wurden, nicht umsonst kann man die nur sehr schwer wieder richtig montieren, meistens muss die Lattentasche dran glauben...

Mfg,

Mathias

----------


## Amerigo

> Die Latten solltest Du allerdings in der Tat fr die ersten Versuche herausnehmen.



Reden wir hier von Segeln, die im letzten Jahrtausend noch vor 1990 produziert wurden? Wenn nein, ist dieser Tipp grenzwertig.

Gruss

David

----------


## Wolfman

Den Tip mit Latten raus wrde ich auch nicht unterschreiben. Wichtig ist, dass du ein Freeridesegel nimmst, das gutes Handling bietet. Da stren die Latten nicht, sondern sorgen dafr, dass das Segel richtig steht und gut funktioniert. Probleme konnten wir nie feststellen - also drinlassen.

Das von Christian angesprochene "Problem" mit der Position zum Wind haben tataschlich Anfnger hufig, das kenne ich auch von meiner Frau und meinen Tchtern ("ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen" war ein gngiger Satz). Nur hast du das ggf. mit Latten genau so wie ohne ...

HL - Wolfman

----------


## soulsurfer42

Das nimmt ja religise Zge an hier. Werft mal einen Blick auf die Surfschulen, wenn es so etwas an Eurem Spot gibt. Ihr werdet sehen, dass smtliche Anfnger mit Segeln ohne Latten unterwegs sind. Und das mit gutem Grund. Wenn ein Anfngersegel nicht zur Verfgung steht, lohnt es sich immer noch, aus einem Profilsegel die Latten herauszunehmen, weil es dann killen kann. Und nur so sieht man, ob man etwa bei der Wende vollstndig in den Wind gefahren ist. Auerdem reicht der Winddruck bei den geringen Windstrken hufig nicht aus, um die Latten auf die richtige Seite zu drcken. Dann steht das Profil auf der falschen Seite und wird nicht richtig angestrmt. Glaubt es mir, Anfnger und Profilsegel sind keine gute Kombination.

Ihr werdet doch nicht allen Ernstes einem Anfnger empfehlen, bei einem "Freeride-Segel" auf "gutes Handling" zu achten? Was soll das heien? Hohes Achterliek, damit er sich die Fulatte bei der Duckjibe nicht durchs Gesicht zieht? Oder alternativ zur erhhten "Druckpunktstabilitt" noch ein paar Camber, damit der Wind nicht so "unkontrolliert ins Segel greift"? Das sind alles Probleme, die sich spter stellen. Anfnger haben andere Anforderungen.

Andererseits hat ein Kumpel von mir das Surfen auch auf einem 260er Waveboard gelernt. Damals haben wir allerdings in St. Peter-Ording gewohnt und er ist zwei Monate geschwommen bis der erste Wasserstart klappte. Wer da keinen Bock drauf oder keine Zeit fr hat, muss es sich nicht so schwer machen. Und am Anfang ein Segel ohne Latten nehmen. ;-)

----------


## bensen

Also um mal aufs Thema zurckzukommen. Er surft an der Ostsee.....
Ich fahre an der Ostsee 3.7,4.2, 4.7,5.3 und 5.9. Ich denke mehr braucht man bei seinem Gewicht auch nicht. Auerdem kann er sich dann auch gleich ein Wavesegel holen, da diese viel stabiler als Freeridesegel sind.

----------


## Wolfman

Die Surfschulen geben Anfngern tatschlich manchmal uralte Segel fast ohne Monofilm und ohne Latten. Aber nicht, weil das fr die Anfnger leichter wre, sondern weil sie sparen wollen ...

Ein handlingorientiertes Freeridesegel ist eines, das leicht umschnappt bei Wenden und Halsen und dabei neutral in der Hand liegt, also ohne Winddruck auch ein wenig "killt". Und beim Anfahren den Druck kontinuierlich und nicht mit einem Schlag aufbaut usw. (und dafr sind die Latten sogar ntzlich). Selbstverstndlich ohne Camber, denn die erschweren das Handling (s.o.) deutlich. Das ist z.B. bei den Tests des Windsurfing-Journals mit gutem Handling bei Freeridesegeln auch gemeint. Und diese Segel funktionieren auch so.

Weder meine Tchter noch meine Frau haben die von Soulsurfer beschriebenen Probleme, nicht mit dem Kindersegel von 3,5 qm (mit Latten) und nicht mit den drei Segeln von 4,8 bis 7,0 qm. Bei der Wende kommen sie mit der Windrichtung klar, und bei allen Segeln rotieren die Latten auch bei wenig Druck schon auf die Leeseite (das ist auch eine Frage des richtigen Trimms - das Vorliek mu ausreichend gespannt werden). Das "Windrichtungsproblem" tritt bei ihnen dann auf, wenn wenig Wind ist und sie am Surfen sind, weil sie bei zu wenig Winddruck das Segel hinten berziehen, also das Schothorn zu weit gegen den Wind ziehen. Bei mehr Winddruck tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.

Wavesegel? Kann man in der Situation von Dan (Ostsee ...) schon machen unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass er mit diesen Segeln spter bei mehr Wind und Welle unterwegs sein kann und dann diese hhere Stabilitt auch brauchen kann. Sind halt dafr teilweise etwas schwerer und bieten etwas weniger Vortrieb als Freerider und sind meist teurer. Und dazwischen gibt's auch noch die Crossover- oder Freemovesegel ...

Zur Segelgre: die kommt auch auf der Ostsee darauf an, bei wie viel Wind (und Welle) man surft und mit welchem Board. Deine Segelpalette, Bensen: auf etwas mehr Wind und Welle und ein kleineres Board zugeschnitten? Dan hat glaub ich nen 144 Liter Freerider - dies und die Tatsache, dass er noch "Anfnger" oder so ist, wrde mich erst mal bei weniger Wind und Welle zum Surfen bringen - daher meine Grenempfehlungen oben. Aber wenn er erst mal mit 5,8 oder so anfngt, kann er ja danach selber feststellen, ob er eher noch ein greres oder ein kleineres Segel als nchstes braucht ...

HL - Wolfman

----------


## soulsurfer42

Aaaaargh!

Die Segel sind nicht uralt, die sind flatschneu und knnen ber den VDWS bezogen werden. Lest Euch folgendes durch: http://www.vdws.de/prosail_d.htm - da ist Gehirnschmalz reingeflossen. 

Und die Surfschulen nehmen die auch nicht (nur), weil sie billig, sondern weil sie anfngergerecht sind. Warum glaubt mir keiner?! Hallo!! Ich bin Surflehrer! Ganz ehrlich! VDWS-geprft! Mit lngerer Erfahrung in dem Job!

----------


## Amerigo

Oh Mann. So'n Ding ist doch mal gut fr die ersten 4 Stunden. Da magst du ja richtig liegen. Aber wenn's ums Kaufen geht, ist doch sowas kein Tipp.

Gruss

David

----------


## soulsurfer42

Richtig! Ja! Und Ihr habt auch alle Recht mit Euren gut gemeinten Tipps, jeder auf seine Weise. Es ging um die Frage, ob man fr die ersten paar Stunden die Latten aus einem Profilsegel nehmen sollte. Das ist natrlich eine Fummellsung, aber immer noch besser als ein steifes Profil. Segel berzogen? Es schlabbert. Nicht ausreichend dichtgeholt? Es schlabbert. Bei der Wende nicht weit genug in den Wind gefahren? Es schlabbert nicht. Surfsegel haben ja keine Verklicker, die den Seglern den richtigen Anstellwinkel weisen. Auf diesen Winkel kommt es aber ganz erheblich an. Wer die Wende bt und versehentlich nicht weit genug angeluvt hat, fliegt konsequent aufs Maul. Beim Versuch abzufallen schlgt dann der Wind von der falschen Seite ins Segel, obwohl die Bewegungsausfhrung der auf dem Simulator entspricht und eigentlich richtig ist. Das macht erheblichen unntigen Frust.

Und wenn ich auf meinen frheren Post verweisen darf:

"Keine Sorge, diese Phase dauert etwa vier bis fnf Tage, dann kannst Du Deine Position zum Wind einschtzen und die Latten knnen wieder rein."

Ich mein es doch nur gut. Mal davon ab, dass diese Anfngerteile nur an Surfschulen verkauft werden und ein Kauf daher ausscheidet.

Knnen wir uns darauf einigen?

Gru,

Christian

----------


## Amerigo

Christian

OK, deal  :Happy: 

Aber nicht, dass er jetzt bei einem modernen Segel die Latten rausfriemelt (geht ja eh nicht).

Die VDWS Dinger haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Vor allem sieht man sie wegen der knalligen Farben von weitem.

Gruss

David

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Christian,

schliee mich dem Deal an. Kenne die VDWS Segel zwar nicht, und die, die ich von der Surfschule in Sorico (Comer See) gesehen habe, sind entweder ganz normale Segel oder einn paar Uralt-Teile (ist ja auch nicht D). Und bei der Surfschule am Altmhlsee hab ich nur normale Segel gesehen. Aber vielleicht holen die ja die VDWS-Anfngerteile nur raus, wenn ein absoluter Neuling kommt.

Dan ist brigens kein absoluter Neuling - hat vor 2 oder 3 Jahren einen Surfkurs gemacht. Drfte die "ersten 5 Stunden" also schon hinter sich haben (auch wenn er selber schreibt, er beginne bei Null).

Noch eine Frage: wieso schlabbern diese lattenlosen Segel, wenn man das Schothorn berzieht? Ist mir "physikalisch" unklar und deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen aus meiner Anfangszeit, als die Segel alle noch keine Latten hatten.

HL - Wolfman

----------


## peterkesten

> Noch eine Frage: wieso schlabbern diese lattenlosen Segel, wenn man das Schothorn berzieht? Ist mir "physikalisch" unklar und deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen aus meiner Anfangszeit, als die Segel alle noch keine Latten hatten.
> 
> HL - Wolfman



Hi,

ich wrde mir das (ohne theoretische Absicherung) mal so erklren: Nur wenn der Wind in idealer Weise (also im richtigen Anstellwinkel) auf das Segel trifft, kann das Segel (ohne Latten) das richtige Profil ausbilden, in allen anderen Fllen stimmt das Profil nicht (demzufolge auch nicht die Materialmenge Segeltuch). Das Segel steht nicht vollstndig unter Profilspannung und "flattert". Wenn bei de Wende die Nose und das Segel im Wind steht trifft der Wind ja kurzfristig von beiden Seiten auf das Segel (bzw. fhrt links und rechts an ihm entlang), bei einem ungelatteten Segel kann das (wie bei einer Fahne) auch zum Flattern fhren.

Ungeachtet dessen halte ich es trotzdem fr eine sehr schlechte Idee, bei einem "normalen" (also nicht die VDWS Schulteile) Segel einfach mal so die Latten rauszunehmen. Zum einen, weil das Material sehr darunter leidet und es teilweise auch gar nicht so ohne weiteres mglich ist, zum anderen, weil diese Segel einfach nicht mehr dafr ausgelegt sind und dementsprechend nicht nur kein Profil vorformen, sondern wie ein nasser Sack im Gabelbaum hngen. Denkt nur mal dran, dass viele Segel inzwischen eine Latte haben, die die Gabelbaumlinie kreuzt und oft ("short boom concept" oder wie auch immer das die einzelnen Hersteller nennen) sogar das Achterliek ber das Gabelende hinausstehen lsst. Bei den VDWS Segeln, die m.W. sogar dafr vorgesehen sind, auch mal ohne Latte zu fahren (abgesehen davon, dass die meisten von diesen Segeln in dem Bereich, der killt ohnehin k. Latten haben), ist das was anderes.

By the way: Doch, die Schule am Altmhlsee (die, am Surfcenter von Willy Rupp - falls es noch andere gibt) - hat schon auch solche Schulungssegel. Hab das im letzten Sommer fter mal gesehen bei einem Kurs fr Kinder und Jugendliche. Sah goldig aus. Der Ausbilder vorneweg und die kleinen wie die Entenkken hinterher... ;-)

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Peter,

dass das Segel bei der Wende "schlabbert", leuchtet mir ein. Mir ging es um das berziehen des Schothorns, so dass die Luftstrmung abreit und der Wind nur noch von hinten "ins Segel drckt", wie auch bei der reinen Vorwindfahrt. Nach meiner Erfahrung bildet auch ein Segel ohne Latten dann einen Bauch aus, "schlabbert" (=killt) aber nicht. Deshalb vermute ich, dass dieses Problem "meiner Schler" fehlende Latten nicht lsen.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Der Segelschnitt aller lattenlosen Segel, die ich kenne, ist anders als bei den Segeln mit Latten. Das trifft auch auf die frheren lattenlosen VDWS-Schulsegel zu, wie der Blick in die von Christian genannte Homepage zeigt. Die heutigen Schulsegel haben brigens zwei Latten (ab 3 qm, also auer den Kinderriggs).

Ich dachte mir schon, dass der Rupp diese Segel vielleicht hat und ich sie nur nicht sah - weil der hat eigentlich alles fr Anfnger bis zum Halbprofi.

HL - Wolfman

----------


## peterkesten

Hi,




> Deshalb vermute ich, dass dieses Problem "meiner Schler" fehlende Latten nicht lsen.



Wollte auch kein Pldoyer fr die "Entlattung" halten. Stehe diesem Weg ja auch eher skeptisch gegenber. Ich kenne diesen Kill-Effekt allerdings auch. Auf den alten VDWS-Segeln ohne Latten (oder mit nur einer Toplatte und einer unten) funktioniert das tatschlich. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass man die Windrichtung sehr schnell auch anders ersprt.





> Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Der Segelschnitt aller lattenlosen Segel, die ich kenne, ist anders als bei den Segeln mit Latten. Das trifft auch auf die frheren lattenlosen VDWS-Schulsegel zu, wie der Blick in die von Christian genannte Homepage zeigt. Die heutigen Schulsegel haben brigens zwei Latten (ab 3 qm, also auer den Kinderriggs).



Wei schon, hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber die Latten sind nur ganz oben und ganz unten, insofern strt das das killen des Segels nur ganz wenig.





> Ich dachte mir schon, dass der Rupp diese Segel vielleicht hat und ich sie nur nicht sah - weil der hat eigentlich alles fr Anfnger bis zum Halbprofi.



Die Segel lagert er glaube ich in dem Schuppen am Bach unten - nicht in der Htte an der Aufriggwiese. Hab sie da mal gesehen, weil direkt daneben die "Mietgaragen" fr eigenes Material sind - und da hatte ich mein Zeuch letzten Sommer gebunkert.

Gru, Peter

----------


## Phil84

Hallo zusammen,
sagt mal wo findet man solche "Tanker"? Bei Ebay steigen die Preise fr Board > 150 L leider recht schnell ber 100. Allerdings waren die auch nicht aus den 80ern ;-)
Hat jemand aus der Region HH evtl auch was zu verkaufen?

Viele Gre,
Philipp

----------


## alfontz

Hallo!

bin auch gerade blutiger Anfnger, habe den Surfkurs gemacht und habe letztens mit einem Starboard Express 180l bei 3bft und 4.0 Segel gebt. War schon schwierig am Anfang, aber irgendwann hats einigermaen gepasst.

so zu meiner frage, passt hier gut rein ;-): das 2010er Material kommt ja jetzt und man sagt, dass jetzt die besten Schnppchen kommen. Ich berlege jetzt n Brett zu kaufen, was ich nchstes Jahr gut fahren kann. Dabei ist mir das Tabou Rocket 135 oder JP X-Cite Ride 130 immer wieder aufgefallen.

Ist das schon zu schnell zu wenig Volumen? Ich habe mir berlegt, wenn ich n gutes Angebot kriege, knnte ich da zu schlagen, weil ich gerne ein Allroundbrett htte. Dann wrde ich aber noch den breiten Tanker mir leihen zum ben.

Was haltet ihr so davon?  :Smile: 

so long 
chris

----------


## tigger1983

Das lsst sich wohl so nicht sagen. Wenn du z.B. 100kg auf die Waage bringst, sind wohl 130l was wenig  :Wink: 
Wenn man talentiert ist, kann man schneller was weniger fahren wenn nicht dann halt mehr...
Wichtig ist auch wie oft man aufs wasser kommt...

Allgemein wrde ich aber zu etwas mehr volumen am Anfang raten. Bis die basics wie gleiten, trapez, wende, halse, schlaufen und wasserstart sitzen..
Ein problem dabei ist aber das es manche Anfnger Board konzepte gibt, die nicht wirklich gleittauglich sind...
Also obwohl der wind reichen msste fhrt man mit solchen brettern immernoch in verdrnger fahrt...
beispiel wre: der primo (240l) von hifly.
Solche bretter sind wirklich nur gut um die basics in verdrngerfahrt zu lernen...

Daher wrde ich fr einen Aufsteiger wohl einen Freerider empfehlen mit einem Volumen das ausreichend ist um sicher zu stehen, wenn die kiste zu wackelig ist, wirst du sehr viel langsamer lernen!
Wenn alle basics sitzen kannste die kiste immer noch verkaufen, und dir was kleineres holen...
Deswegen evtl. nicht das neuste kaufen...
Nem fahranfnger gibt man auch kein neues Auto in die Hand...

----------


## alfontz

Achja, sorry, wiege so 80kg (will n paar kg runter aber noch  :Big Smile: ).

also auf dem 180l starboard express ohne schwert ists schon sehr wackelig. aber ich berlege halt jetzt (oder im Monat etc.) n gutes schnppchen machen zu knnen und dann mir solange aber noch n board mit mehr volumen zu leihen udn dann langsam umsteigen.

und das neueste will ich auch nich haben, aber irgendwie find ich nirgends was richtig passendes, also  bisher  :Smile:

----------


## Pancho

80kg, dann pat 130l. Keine Frage. Mit dem "wacklig" mut du lernen zurechtzukommen. Da fhrt kein Weg dran vorbei. 90 bis 100kg Leute fahren ja auch (bei Wind) 80l Boards. Das sind 60l weniger. Also, nur Mut. 130l bei 80kg sollte zu deinem Standardbrett bei normalen Verhltnissen (etwa bis 5bft) werden, dann holst du dir spter noch ein 100l und ein 80l. Dann bist du komplett.

----------


## tigger1983

naja wenn du noch die mglichkeit hast dickere schiffe zu fahren...
Aber sonst wrde ich dir echt davon abraten, wenn dir ein Brett das 1m breit ist, noch zu wackelig ist...
Weil wenn du nachher nichts gebacken kriegst frustet das nur...
Und ich weis auch nicht warum man jetzt "die schnppchen" macht...
Also keppler und co hauen das ganze Jahr ber vorjahresmodell zu wirklich gnstigen preisen raus. Und naja die Boot kommt dann auch wieder im Februar, dann haste punktlich zum saisonstart dein brett...

Ich bin aber auch eher so eigestellt ein Brett meinem knnen anzupassen. Auch wenn ich dann jedes Jahr ein neues hol...
Man muss halt nur gucken das man kauf und wiederverkauf recht nah bei einander hllt, also was den Wert des Materials angeht...

Geht natrlich auch anders rum das man sein knnen dem Material anpasst...
Ist natrlich billiger, aber zeit intensiver!

----------


## Pancho

Da hast du aber einen ziemlich groen Wertverlust, stndig zu kaufen und zu verkaufen. Das Brett sollte dein Knnen eigentlich immer etwas berfordern, damit du noch Schritte nach vorne machst. Man kauft fr einen Sugling ja auch nicht die Kleidung passend, sondern so das er hineinwchst. An den 130l wird er frher oder spter nicht dran vorbeikommen. Hab mir im Mai eine Viper gekauft und 2 Monate spter den Shark. Das Sicherheitsdenken fr das 190l Brett war vlliger Quatsch. Die 130l passen ja selbst schon fr blutige Anfnger. Lieber ber ein paar Baumstmme balancieren und ein besseres Krpergefhl zu bekommen, als mit einem viel zu groen Brett fahren.

----------


## alfontz

also natrlich will ich drauf achten, mir kein brett zu holen, womit ich total berfordert bin.

ich habe die mglichkeit mir das starboard express gnstig zu leihen und damit weiter zu ben. und mir wurde gesagt, dss so september/oktober die neuen modelle kommen und dann gute schnppchen dabei sein knnen. weiter habe ich mir berlegt, wenn nchstes jahr im frhjahr die saison hier los geht, dann rennen alle zu den surfshops und die preise gehen nach oben.

weiter habe ich die paar male wo ich gesurft habe, mich nich unterkriegen lassen und es einfach weiter versucht und weiter versucht. also mein wille zu ben ist da und ich hab kein problem mitm ins wasser fallen ;-). 

ich bin aber auch der meinung, dass wenn ich mir ausrstung kaufe, ich die mir so intelligent wie mglich kaufen will. also ein gutes allroundbrett, so wie ich jetzt halt recherchiert habe  :Smile: .

problem ist, es ist n haufen geld und man weiss nicht wo man mitm kaufen anfangen soll. aber vielen dank fr eure hinweise  :Smile: 


ah ok und zu keppler: adnke fr den tipp. kannte ich noch nicht, aber die boards aus 2008 die da sind, sind alle unter 120l  :Frown:

----------


## Pancho

Ja, ja. 3.500 - 4.500 Euro kostet eine gute Vorjahresausstattung schon (2 Boards, 4 Segel, 2 Gabeln und 3 Masten).

----------


## tigger1983

Sorry aber wer gibt bitte 4000 dafr aus?
Dann hasste das zeug alles neu!
Gut klar bei der Rechnung wrde ich mir auch nicht jedes Jahr en neues Board kaufen...
Der wertverlust ist bei neuem Material am hchsten!

Hol lieber stuff aus 06-07 das ist genauso gut wie aus 09-10 und kostet weniger als die hlfte! In gutem Zustand!

----------


## Pancho

Wie gesagt, das ist alles schon Vorjahresmaterial. Kaufst du das Zeug neu, liegt man bei 6.500 - 7.000. Dann wird es richtig lustig. Ist dann allerdings auch NP mit entsprechenden Gabel und Masten. Gebraucht ist natrlich immer preiswerter, aber oft auch ein Kompromi in Sachen Qualitt. Kann gut laufen, man kann aber auch auf die Fresse fallen.

----------


## poloolli

warum soll sich den ein "blutiger anfnger" gleich 2 boards,3 masten und 4 segel usw kaufen... das ist doch total bertrieben(meine Meinung)

----------


## Pancho

Hngt doch nur von deinem Anspruch ab. Auerdem ist das keine Kaufempfehlung, sondern eine Reaktion auf seine Feststellung das das Geld kostet. Vielleicht kann man erstmal auf das 2. Brett verzichten, aber 3 Segel sind ja schon fast ein mu. Und jedes Segel will halt seinen Mast haben. Alternativ kann man natrlich schn am Ufer stehen bleiben und warten bis der Wind zunimmt oder nachlt, damit man sein einziges Segel fahren kann. Nicht so gut, wenn man vielleicht ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren mu, um ans Wasser zu kommen.

Auerdem will der Probant hier ja investieren in eine gescheite Ausrstung. Da mu man schon planen und kann nicht nur einfach drauf los kaufen. Die Tatsache das man 3-5 Segel im Normalfall brauch, bersehen Anfnger gerne. Es ist eben kein Luxus, sondern eine Notwendigkeit mit dem richtigen Segel auf den Wind zu reagieren, weil sonst kein Spa oder Qulerei bis hin zur Gefahr.

----------


## tigger1983

mit den Segel geb ich dir recht, aber denke fr den Anfang reichen 3 die auf einen Mast passen. Somit auch nur eine Gabel und Board...
Wenn man dann grere oder kleinere Segel fahren will. Wird die pallette in die Richtung erweitert...
Also kauf des 2ten Mastes und weitere Segel evtl. neue Gabel und neues Board...

Zwangslufig werden es dann mal 2-3 boards werden... Aber die braucht man noch nicht als anfnger, das kann man nach und nach erweitern...
Natrlich sollte man das zeug so kaufen, das eine Sinnvolle erweiterung mglich ist...

Naja und mit dem neuem Material bleib ich bei...
Das ist wie beim fahranfnger der kriegt auch kein neues Auto, es seide eltern habens und es ist egal wenn die erste karre nach ein paar tagen in den graben gesetzt wird..

----------


## Pancho

Geb dir vllig recht, aber versuch mal bei NP mit einem Mast und einer Gabel 7.7, 6.4 und 5.4 zu fahren. Knnte sein, da das mit der 180-230 pat (bin mir nett ganz sicher), aber 2 Masten braucht es schon. Das 4.7 braucht dann definitiv die kleine Gabel und, rate mal, noch einen Mast.

Board ganz klar, ein 130l reicht erstmal. Es sei denn, man mchte auch noch bei 6bft fahren ...

----------


## alfontz

ja dass ich mit nur einem segel nicht klarkommen werde, das ist mir klar, aber wollte mir doch n board kaufen, was dann erstmal n gutes allroundboard  sein sollte. habe gelesen, dass die um 130l halt spter auch gut zum ben sind, also an sich gar nicht verkehrt fr mein gewicht und so.

irgendwie find ich nirgends gebrauchte passende bretter, will halt noch nich 800eur ausgeben. bei ebay ist gerade ein starboard go 144l von 2005 gebraucht drin, aber noch 7tage und schon bei 200eur (zumal knapp 120eur versandkosten ...).

was haltet ihr von so einem? starboard start oder go 144-150l ?

was ich so aufgeschnappt habe, sind weiter tabou rocket 130-145l, exocet nano in der gre.

naja muss mal drauf warten, bis ich die kollegen wieder sehe, von denen ich mir das groe brett leihe, vllt haben die ja noch n tipp.

viele gre
chris

----------


## tigger1983

ich persnlich wrde wohl eher zu nem freerider tendieren, da die lnger spass machen.
Der GO ist ein reines Anfnger/ Aufsteiger board.
Gut fr die Anfnge aber spter machen sie keinen spass mehr...
Wenn du keinst findest schalte doch einfach ne Suchanzeige, normalerweise meldet sich da schon wer...
Wrde nur gucken das es nicht "zu" alt ist, also schon nen neuen shape whlen...
Also breite bretter...
Ich meine das F2 powerglide ist noch ne gute alternative... ich meine hab das mal zwischen 300-400 gesehen...

naja wirst schon was finden...

----------


## Pancho

Orientiere dich mal an den 130l. 145l werden dir schnell auf den Geist gehen. Shark neu (09 oder 08) bekommst du fr 690,-. Maximum Surf hat auch noch einen 08. Den wirst du auf 590,- handeln knnen. Hab den selbst und bin zufrieden. Ansonsten Rocket holen, hnlicher Preis neu oder halt gebraucht. Wobei ein Shark wahrscheinlich viele Jahre im Repertoire bleiben wird, deshalb eventuell neu holen.

----------


## alfontz

jo vielen dank, das shark sieht vielversprechend aus, finde das bei maximum surf nur nicht als 2008er.
nach dem powerglide halte ich dann auch mal ausschau, danke fr den tipp.

und wie gesagt ich kann immer noch aufm 180l tanker ben oder ich fall halt mehr ins wasser  :Big Smile:  hab ich auch kein problem mit.

----------


## Pancho

Sorry, Pirates:

http://www.kitepirates.de/product_in...0f365464237030

----------


## Pancho

590,- sollten drin sein.

----------


## alfontz

Moin, 

was knnt ihr mit denn zu einem bic core 133 aus 2008 sagen?

Knnte ich neu fr 500 kriegen.

danke chris

----------

